# Got a traditional shave and tuition booked at refinery



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Been following the good shaving practices etc threads as been thinking about trying something new and improved. Dont get me wrong i have no problems with my results now but as a heavily bearded guy (ape like some say) i just think i owe it to myself to do the very best i can. So the gf has booked me a traditional shave and some 1 on 1 tuition/Q&A at the refinery in london. I use their shaving range and it is without question the very best i have ever used, and by a long way! I am really excited, having a proffesional shave has always been on my "to do" list. I feel my bank balance taking a beating soon


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds good!

Feel free to pass on any knowledge or tips you pick up!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i went for one a proper shave never felt so relaxed and recovered after bit nervous when around my throat with the blade :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-tom- said:


> i went for one a proper shave never felt so relaxed and recovered after bit nervous when around my throat with the blade :lol:


What did he use was it a cut throat? I have been offered one by the gf's dad, it is very very very old, engraved, leather case you get the idea. He really wants me to use it, dont know if he wants to get rid of me or hates my beard:lol: Any way dont really know what to do thats why i am looking forward to speaking to a proffesional about it:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

I've always wanted a cut throat shave, the works, by a pro'.

Nothing round my way 

Someone told me it's a dying art, due to all the risks of infection????


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

-tom- said:


> i went for one a proper shave never felt so relaxed and recovered after bit nervous when around my throat with the blade :lol:


Whereabouts Tom????


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stangalang said:


> What did he use was it a cut throat? I have been offered one by the gf's dad, it is very very very old, engraved, leather case you get the idea. He really wants me to use it, dont know if he wants to get rid of me or hates my beard:lol: Any way dont really know what to do thats why i am looking forward to speaking to a proffesional about it:thumb:


He used cut throat payed just over 45 quid for one shave yes its a lot but very much worth it, its a weird feeling lying there using hot flannels and moisturizes but they do it so slow and take it easy didnt cut me once. the one thing i noticed was the way they saner tised the blade b4 me steam cleaned ac-hole fluid, i go once a month know let it get very hairy and thick. until i cant cope or work have had enough i have a de blade for know and then . take it easy enjoy and leave the cards @ home.:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I thought that but found 2 in manchester that i drove past all the time and just never knew they were there. It is a dying art from what i read and these guys are the shizzle. Treat yourself hair bear, with a name like that you probably deserve it:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

-tom- said:


> He used cut throat payed just over 45 quid for one shave yes its a lot but very much worth it, its a weird feeling lying there using hot flannels and moisturizes but they do it so slow and take it easy didnt cut me once. the one thing i noticed was the way they saner tised the blade b4 me steam cleaned ac-hole fluid, i go once a month know let it get very hairy and thick. until i cant cope or work have had enough i have a de blade for know and then . take it easy enjoy and leave the cards @ home.:thumb:


Once a month wow it must have been good. I hope i too feel the same when its done. Do they recommend you to grow it long or does it not matter?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

There's at least 4 barbers where I live that offer a cut throat shave. I paid for four of my best mates to have haircuts and shaves on the morning of my wedding. Cost me a bloody fortune!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> Whereabouts Tom????


my local only mens barber bud very much worth it 



stangalang said:


> Once a month wow it must have been good. I hope i too feel the same when its done. Do they recommend you to grow it long or does it not matter?


yeh i dont shave if i can avoid it if i do do it mid month so it grows very quickly, did one yesterday looking a mess, and ended up cutting my self to death blood all over the place :lol::doublesho


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

-tom- said:


> my local only mens barber bud very much worth it


Errrr.....and where's that? :wall: :lol:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had a couple of pro shaves and like Tom says, they're very relaxing. I go to Coyles on City Road in Chester... Haven't been for a while now though.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> Errrr.....and where's that? :wall: :lol:


none off this tony and guy etc unless u want some blond young girl in hot paints waiving a blade around near your throat :doublesho


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

-tom- said:


> none off this tony and guy etc unless u want some blond young girl in hot paints waiving a blade around near your throat :doublesho


Jeeeeeeez - you're hard work?? 

Just after the name of the place and where exactly??? :wall:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Jeeeeeeez - your hard work??
> 
> Just after the name of the place and where exactly??? :wall:


:lol::lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> Jeeeeeeez - your hard work??
> 
> Just after the name of the place and where exactly??? :wall:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> Jeeeeeeez - your hard work??
> 
> Just after the name of the place and where exactly??? :wall:


sory bud lol my bad  erm i go to my village barbers called willaston on the wirral barbers

google image

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?layer...,&ved=0CBUQ2wU&sa=X&ei=wH_gS_GOEYmQjAfSqrGhDA


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

i used to go once a month and treat myself, like others have said so relaxing to the point where once or twice i fell asleep in the chair. About £30 up this way for a full works proper shave.

I recommend Carrs of jesmond and beneath the bridge under the tyne bridge both spot on owned by the same people iirc
http://www.barbersclub.co.uk/


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

-tom- said:


> sory bud lol my bad  erm i go to my village barbers called willaston on the wirral barbers
> 
> google image
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?layer...,&ved=0CBUQ2wU&sa=X&ei=wH_gS_GOEYmQjAfSqrGhDA


aaaaaand relax


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hair Bear said:


> aaaaaand relax


off for a *** to chill :lol:


----------

